# 595 Ultra Fizik Saddles - Airone Carbon Braided or Arione Tri 2 Carbon Braided



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

6'3" 220 using a Look 595 Ultra XL, getting back into cycling heavy after 5 year lay off. Which will be better for comfort? May I assume they both fit the ePost and are the same external dimensions, just different nose padding?? If so seems natural to go Tri, no???

Thanks,

Dan Law
[email protected]


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Emphasis is placed on the nose of tri saddles since, due to the forward shift in the body and the extreme bend at the waist for aerodynamic considerations, the goal is to provide as much comfort as possible to the perineal area since it is bearing most of the weight. 

When riding "road" style, the body is more upright and, shifted back on the saddle. The rider bears most of his weight on his sit bones. A wide saddle nose in this configuration is not desirable since there is much more potential for inner thigh interference while pedaling which manifests itself as possible abrasion and pressure which can cause extreme discomfort. The narrower nose of a "road" saddle precludes this interference and allows the rider uninhibited motion of the legs and thighs - its suppose to anyway. 

Having said this, you might run into someone that rides a tri saddle while road biking. But, everyone's anatomy and style are different so, what works for one person may not work for another. In general though, riding a tri saddle while road biking is not recommended - especially for long rides.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit a local LBS and talk to them about saddles, ask them if they have any you can demo.. finding the right saddle is a tricky thing. I would stay away from tri saddles for a road bike position, for the above mentioned reasons.

Personally I don't like the Fizik saddles, they don't provide enough support under my sit bone, I start getting numbness rather quickly. You're a big guy too, you might want to checkout saddles that are flatter and wider towards the back of the saddles, where your sit bone would sit.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

DERMotorSports said:


> 6'3" 220 using a Look 595 Ultra XL, getting back into cycling heavy after 5 year lay off. Which will be better for comfort? May I assume they both fit the ePost and are the same external dimensions, just different nose padding?? If so seems natural to go Tri, no???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Neither.
I believe they both come with the Carbon Rails? If they do, it won't hold up to your 220lbs.
Get the ones with Ti rails (or the ones made out of metal).
What were you using 5 years ago? 
If you didn't ride for 5 years, expect some discomfort, so go easy on the initial mile.
Welcome back and make sure to use chamois cream.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> Visit a local LBS and talk to them about saddles, ask them if they have any you can demo.. finding the right saddle is a tricky thing. I would stay away from tri saddles for a road bike position, for the above mentioned reasons.
> 
> Personally I don't like the Fizik saddles, they don't provide enough support under my sit bone, I start getting numbness rather quickly. *You're a big guy too, you might want to checkout saddles that are flatter and wider towards the back of the saddles, where your sit bone would sit*.


Great advice---From a big guy who uses Brooks saddles and am now trying to find a modern-plastic saddle that works as well (or close)...


----------

